# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Copying the Subtotals Summary in Excel 2007

## ExcelTip

1.	Add subtotals to the List.
2.	In the Subtotal levels, click level 2.
3.	Select a cell in the List, and press Ctrl+Shift+* or press Ctrl+A.
4.	Press Alt+; to select visible cells only.
	Or
	Select Home -> Find & Select (in Editing tab) -> Go To Special -> Visible cells only.
	Or
	Press F5 -> Special -> Visible cells only.
5.	Copy and paste the subtotals summary to a different sheet.

----------

